#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  New message alert... doesn't ALERT me very well

## Xx7

Using Outlook 2010.

The mail icon does not show up on the task bar when I get a new message.  I would ideally want a big pop-up to show on my screen when I get new emails.  As of now, I have to maximize outlook in order to see if I have new messages.

Thanks!!  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

Tools
Options
Preferences
Email Options
Advanced Email options
Tick "show an envelope icon ..."


Regards

----------


## Xx7

In 2010 I went to file, options, advanced, reminders "and checked show reminders" but it did nothing.

Also went to file, options, mail, message arrival "and checked "Display a Desktop Alert", this also did nothing.

----------


## TMS

Sorry, don't have 2010 so can't offer any more help.  I hadn't expected the options and preferences menus to be so different ... why should that be a surprise ;-(

Regards

----------


## mubeenff

> Using Outlook 2010.
> 
> The mail icon does not show up on the task bar when I get a new message.  I would ideally want a big pop-up to show on my screen when I get new emails.  As of now, I have to maximize outlook in order to see if I have new messages.
> 
> Thanks!!



try this
file--option--mail-- (and selct) -----show an envelop in th task bar

----------


## Xx7

> try this
> file--option--mail-- (and selct) -----show an envelop in th task bar



Tried this and it still doesn't show  :Frown:

----------


## WasWodge

I know this is an old post but just in case.........................

Sorry only on my 2007 laptop at the moment but if 2010 is slill  the same follow the instructions from mubeenff and see if thetere is an advanced button, click it and see if the transparency setting is set to clear.

----------

